

The Typography of 2001: A Space Odyssey - shawndumas
http://typesetinthefuture.com/2001-a-space-odyssey/

======
giantrobothead
I greatly admire Kubrick's use of typography in his films, and share his love
for Futura, the only typeface on the moon. This is an excellent article, thank
you for sharing.

------
salgernon
I really lived this. True font nerdism. I hope he does Alien next.

